

YC: Introduce yourself if you feel like it - gaia-forming

I have been a regular on your site lately, mostly going for the good quality comments.<p>Since there is a smart crowd here, I chose to create an account to be able to participate, and I just wanted to introduce myself. I chose to open this topic invite any of you readers to introduce yourself, too.<p>A tiny bit about me: I'm am working on a startup that's based on the principle that the whole world is made of information; I'll post more stuff about it over time.<p>Regarding hacker stuff, I've fallen in love with my setup:<p>- Old Ubuntu PC (my 2006 macbook HD died)<p>- VIM<p>- Screen<p>- Python<p>- Javascript<p>- AWS services: EC2, S3, SDB<p>I believe coding is an art form.<p>I also deeply believe in God. I consider that everything that exists is one reality; therefore, there is nothing outside this reality. I call this reality God, and I believe reality can never be completely known; that it is a complete mystery that can only be explored deeper and deeper.<p>Does anyone else feel like introducing themselves?<p>Also, my first name is Rob.
Best,
Rob
======
jacquesm
Hi Rob,

I've thought for about 10 minutes on how to answer you properly and to make
you feel at home but your intro gives me just enough information to think that
you'll fit right in here without that :)

The coke machine is in the corner on the left, please do not leave empty pizza
boxes lying around. The management is out right now, they're probably golfing
so it's just us chickens here.

Probably the best place for information about yourself is the 'about' box on
the profile page.

I don't know how many accounts are created every day but I think that if they
all posted an introduction we'd be reading introductions all day long, I guess
that's why they made that 'about' box.

A good place to have a look before you do stuff here is to look at this page:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> and to read this:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/disagree.html> it's interesting stuff.

best regards,

    
    
       Jacques 
    

(who is also just a guest here, like you)

~~~
run4yourlives
That was brilliant; unsure if the intent made it to the proper destination
however.

~~~
jacquesm
I share your concerns.

~~~
gaia-forming
What are you talking about?

~~~
gaia-forming
Hi Jacques,

I've read the links, I've put information in the about field.

Not exactly sure what you are referring to, do you want to keep it to
yourself?

Best, Rob

~~~
jacquesm
hi Rob,

I humbly ask you forgiveness for my inability to express myself clearly and
directly in the English language.

It is not my mother tongue and it is very well possible that the confusion
between us is grounded in this fact.

best regards,

    
    
      Jacques

